# Stolen Car



## max central (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey guys i got a dodge challenger stolen in Virginia Beach last night , if anyone has any info I'd appreciate it ,and a reward of course 500 to 1k. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Ouch! Good luck with getting your car back, but it probably doesn't look like that anymore.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Does it have Virginia plates? I guess the thief changed the plates anyway.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

max central said:


> Hey guys i got a dodge challenger stolen in Virginia Beach last night , if anyone has any info I'd appreciate it ,and a reward of course 500 to 1k. Thanks everyone.
> View attachment 493924


ILL PAY 500 - 1 K FOR THE ENGINE . . .


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Damm sorry to hear!! Ppl suck!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Did you check with your finance company...? :whistling:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

max central said:


> Hey guys i got a dodge challenger stolen in Virginia Beach last night , if anyone has any info I'd appreciate it ,and a reward of course 500 to 1k. Thanks everyone.
> View attachment 493924


You should call the cops dude
A bunch of people driving around
food in priuses isnt likely to be 
able to locate and run down your car
Good luck i hope you get it back..


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

max central said:


> Hey guys i got a dodge challenger stolen in Virginia Beach last night , if anyone has any info I'd appreciate it ,and a reward of course 500 to 1k. Thanks everyone.
> View attachment 493924


How does one steal a new car


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> How does one steal a new car


A gun is helpful. &#128523;


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> ILL PAY 500 - 1 K FOR THE ENGINE . . .


I could use a spare motor / trans for mine. I'll give 2.5K Oh wait, big block, never mine.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> A gun is helpful. &#128523;


True story,

Grand theft auto has been in decline due to advances in technology,

While carjackings have been increasing.


----------

